# kurly vanes



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone liked the kurley vanes and how are they fletched? will a bitz fletcher work for it. thanks


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

You don't see many field (compound) archers shooting the kurly vanes. They're mostly used by olympic recurve shooters.

I don't think you use a jig to place them, I think you tape them on...

Try this same question in the FITA forum if you don't have a lot of luck here...


----------



## wte (Apr 18, 2006)

*kurly Vanes*

I have used them, however, I prefer Spin Wing vanes. You can use a Bitzenburger fletching jig to mark the vane location on the arrow shaft but not to install them. Kurly Vanes are attached to the arrow shaft with a double sided adhesive tape which is usually supplied with the vanes. Simply peel off the backing on one side of the tape and attach to the edge of the vane then peel of the backing on the other side of the tape and place the vane on the arrow using the marks that you put on your arrow shafts with the Bitzenburger fletching jig. A black lining tape is then wrapped around the arrow at the front and back of the vanes to secure them. This lining tape is included with Spin Wings but not with Kurly Vanes.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

are they easy to install?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I don't use those vanes, but have seen others who do (particularly recurvers) and from what I saw very easy to install -- especially after getting the lines marked on the arrow shafts. So easy you can install them right at the range if you need to. Biggest issue is durability. If shooting multiple arrow, tight groups or shooting into target materials/backstops where you know you're going to have pass-thrus they do not hold up very well. Also considered to be a little more difficult to get arrow rest clearance if you're considering shooting them for compound/release -- though a decent dropaway or very narrow blade-style launcher can help alleviate that problem.

>>------>


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

how about a trophy taker spring steel 2 w/ .10 blade?


----------

